# [RELEASE] External Application Chooser for Adobe Lightroom (Now Windows as well)



## floyd (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi,

as promised, I've created the External Application chooser for Windows using Visual Basic Scripting.

http://www.essl.de/wp/2''8/'3/24/external-application-chooser-for-adobe-lightroom-update

Have fun!

cheers,
dirk


----------



## floyd (Apr 7, 2008)

*not VISTA ready!*

I just received a comment, that ImagingChooser doesn’t work on Windows VISTA. I tried myself and found out, that Windows doesn’t ship the CommonDialog Control anymore with Windows VISTA. I will need to update the script for Windows VISTA and use a 3rd party FileDialog. Keep visting to not miss the update!


----------



## floyd (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm done! 
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=1916


----------

